# Strawberry, Raspberry and Lime



## DarrenUK (Jun 29, 2021)

I fancied knocking up a quick brew and I figured I would share.
There isn't a brewer on here that hasn't done a quick fruit wine since its almost impossible to mess it up but this recipe is one i fall back on and enjoy. It's also a great one to start with if your completely new to brewing.

1200g of frozen strawberrys
1000g of frozen raspberrys
8kg suger
454g strawberry jam (1jar)
454g Lime marmalade (1jar)

And a packet of the dreaded 48hr turbo yeast. Yes turbo yeast dose effect the final flavour but its quick and it already has pectalose in it to help clear the final product. Also it can be ready in 2-5 days depending on how much alcohol % you want and how fast you need it. Final % is around 14%—19% depending on how many days you give it and temperature. If you live somewhere cold and leave it the full 5-7 days you will hit the higher end of the %. Obviously there are some factors that can alter that like the suger content of the jams and fruit so don't take this as gospel.

Also adding apple juice during fermentation and racking after 3 days will give you a cracking fruit cider/wine.

I will add pictures as I go for anyone that's interested but I appreciate to anyone that's brewed before this recipe is old hat.


----------



## Handy Andy (Jun 29, 2021)

Turbo Yeast is good for making fruit wines with a high alcohol content. I have used it with Oranges, Nespera, and Figs with good results. Lemon was way too acid for wine, why add limes to your wine.


----------



## DarrenUK (Jun 29, 2021)

Handy Andy said:


> why add limes to your wine.



I like the the flavour it brings to the raspberry and strawberry. It's not an uncommon flavour combination. I have never tried adding limes on there own I can imagine that would come with issues. But lime Marmalade dose the job quite nicely.


----------



## timothyF (Jun 30, 2021)

I tried a similar combination, but with the addition of mint. Very specific, but tasty


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 4, 2021)

Just an update on how things are going with this batch. 
Its about 6 days in. I intentionally overfilled the fermentation bucket so I could pull a litre from it to add to 4 litres of apple juice. I fancied some cider too since I was there.

(If your completely new to brewing, what I did essentially is take active yeast from the wine and put it in the apple juice so I have no need to add yeast. It took about 4 hours to get going. The upside to doing this is your not waisting yeast and it's very much established. Also in doing this flavor's cross over due to the fact I dumped 1 litre of fermenting fruit wine into my apple juice so it can lead to some interesting subtle flavours. However.... Doing this has its drawbacks and if you are interested I would recommend you ask a far more experienced brewer than me to go down that rabbit hole. But what I will say is that there is nothing worse than 5 batches in, you create the best drink you have ever made but with no way to ever recreate it.)

I have been keeping it relatively cold to get the most out of the %. 
Other than that it's pretty standard stuff. 
Ohh and I didn't add anything other than apple juice and the wine to the cider batch. There's just no need since its from concrete. Obviously fresh apple juice would be a different story. 

So yeah... That's it so far. All nice and easy.


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 4, 2021)

Another update. Same day.

The cider or apple wine is now fermenting really well. Unfortunately it's giving off sulphur (egg smell).
I have been really lucky in general and not really had to deal with this in the past but it's due to stressing the yeast. I have added a 3rd of a teaspoon of marmite to some warm water then added to the cider for nutrients I hope that I can catch this early.
I also moved it to the kitchen as the room I had it in currently gets really cold and thou the wine seems really happy there i believe it might be a little to cold for the cider at the moment. I'm really not to sure.

Anyway I'm slightly concerned about the violent reaction that can occur when wife's see fermentation going on in the kitchen but hopefully the cider will sort its self out now. 
I have also given it a warm bath for 10 minutes to bring the temp up a bit. 

Any advice on the subject would be appreciated.... The sulpher cider issue not the wife one.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 7, 2021)

DarrenUK said:


> I fancied knocking up a quick brew and I figured I would share.
> There isn't a brewer on here that hasn't done a quick fruit wine since its almost impossible to mess it up but this recipe is one i fall back on and enjoy. It's also a great one to start with if your completely new to brewing.
> 
> 1200g of frozen strawberrys
> ...


That is an interesting combo....NO nutrient?....NO energizer?..........................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 7, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> That is an interesting combo....NO nutrient?....NO energizer?..........................DizzyIzzy


Nope. You won't need it with turbo yeast. Turbo yeast is essentially over pitching yeast and nutrents anyway. Adding anymore would be over kill


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 10, 2021)

Update.
The wine hadn't quite finished on day 7. I was getting a reading about 1.020 so I gave it a day and did it again with a reading of 1.010. And then again a day after. I decided to transfer it to another bucket and give it a round of degassing and add some Campden tablets to stall the yeast as I was getting a reading close to 1.000 and I'm happy with that. 

If you are completely new you might be fooled into thinking it's done, it is as far as making alcohol but it isn't ready to drink. You need to clear it up and degass it. You can drink it now but it would taste awful and extremely strong.

Degassing is easy enough and after doing that for some time I added bentonite to help clear the wine. It should take a few days but after a few hours of adding the bentonite you can see sediment forming again at the bottom of the bucket and the top of the wine starting to clear up a bit.
The colour go's from a strawberry milk a clear light pink but I will put another photo in a few days to show you. 

A side note on degassing.... When transfering wine from different containers and degassing you want to do it with as little oxygen getting to your wine. Obviously it's unavoidabe to a degree but oxidising your wine in general isn't a good thing unless your planing to make viniger.
With this recipe it's far more forgiving since the alcohol level is way above 15% making it harder for the reaction to happen.

Anyway what's is for now. Should be cleared by Sunday/Monday afternoon. Where I can have a little taste and start transferring it to bottles. Then it needs to mellow and sit for a little while. I planed to run 10 liters or what I don't bottle in the still but I can't discuss the details on this forum. I can only show you the final product.
Also the cider has been transferred to another container and is going to sit around for a few weeks till it clears.


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 10, 2021)

For examples sake. After about 4 hours of clearing. Its drinkable at this point so you can pull some for a little tickle. The rest obviously you leave to clear properly and allow flavours to mellow


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 11, 2021)

Last entry. All done.
3 products out of 1 run. And they say men can't multi task 

Not much to say. I could have let the wine clear for longer but the football is on tonight so want some drinking. 
Cider is a typical hard cider. Caught the yeast stress early enough to not effect it.
The brandy from the wine is OK. Can't really tell you much than that on here but much like the wine it really needs a few weeks to mellow out and find its self.
All drinkable, all tasty so all good.
Happy brewing and peace out


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 11, 2021)

DarrenUK said:


> I fancied knocking up a quick brew and I figured I would share.
> There isn't a brewer on here that hasn't done a quick fruit wine since its almost impossible to mess it up but this recipe is one i fall back on and enjoy. It's also a great one to start with if your completely new to brewing.
> 
> 1200g of frozen strawberrys
> ...


What about other ingredient i.e., water? Nutrient? Energizer?......................................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 12, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> What about other ingredient i.e., water? Nutrient? Energizer?......................................................DizzyIzzy


I did it in a 25 liter bucket and filled it to the 25 liter line after all other ingredients where in.
As I said before you don't need nutrient or energizer...... Turbo yeast is all you need there. It is essentially over pitching yeast and nutrents so adding anymore is over kill.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 13, 2021)

DarrenUK said:


> Nope. You won't need it with turbo yeast. Turbo yeast is essentially over pitching yeast and nutrents anyway. Adding anymore would be over kill


Thanks Darren........................good to know.............................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 14, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thanks Darren........................good to know.............................DizzyIzzy


As a side note... 
If you drink it as soon as it cleared it has a very blackcurrant taste.
Its drinkable but you really want to leave it 2 weeks for it to mellow and get the Berry flavours find there place.


----------



## mac1611 (Dec 29, 2021)

DarrenUK said:


> I fancied knocking up a quick brew and I figured I would share.
> There isn't a brewer on here that hasn't done a quick fruit wine since its almost impossible to mess it up but this recipe is one i fall back on and enjoy. It's also a great one to start with if your completely new to brewing.
> 
> 1200g of frozen strawberrys
> ...


Hi there just read your recipe ,can you recommend a turbo yeast ,never used one before ,cheers Mac


----------



## Ozark Wolverine (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello folks . . new here but not to winemaking. Gonna try this recipe with Lalvin EC-1118. Lime Marmalade is almost impossible to find here in the states so I will probably use Orange Marmalade.


----------



## Jovimaple (Jan 21, 2022)

Ozark Wolverine said:


> Hello folks . . new here but not to winemaking. Gonna try this recipe with Lalvin EC-1118. Lime Marmalade is almost impossible to find here in the states so I will probably use Orange Marmalade.


Welcome to WMT!


----------



## Ozark Wolverine (Jan 30, 2022)

OK then . . . I started my batch of this back on the 21st. The only change I made was to use EC-1118 with a nutrient. pectic acid, tannin, acid blend. The yeast I used was about 3 years old refrigerated for most of that time. Oh, also I substituted Orange marmalade for the Lime. Temp of the must is between 68 - 72 degrees F.

By day 4 the ferment had not started, I blamed the old yeast so I added a fresh pack of EC-1118 . . . . 4 days later (yesterday) . . still no ferment. So now I am thinking it must be the preservatives in the Marmalades . . Smuckers brand High Fructose Corn Syrup stuff. I was pretty disgusted at this point and did not wish to waste a 7 gallon batch so I drove an hour to the nearest Brewing Supplies store and grabbed 4 packets of 48 hr Turbo Yeast. I added one pack to the primary yesterday and this AM it is off like a rocket!! When I gave it a stir it foamed up over the top of the primary . . . luckily I had a towel handy and kept it from making too much of a mess


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 31, 2022)

@Ozark Wolverine, congrats on getting the ferment going! In the future make an overnight starter -- in a wine bottle, add 1 cup room temperature water, 1 tsp yeast nutrient, and 1/2 tsp sugar. Add a packet of yeast, swirl to mix, cover loosely, and let it set over night.

The following day, swirl the starter to mix it, and gently pour down the inside of the fermenter so it doesn't spread out. The overnight starter rehydrates the yeast and lets it start reproducing in a more ideal environment, so the initial yeast colony is bigger and actively growing.

I got this tip from the FWK folks, and have found it works amazingly well.


----------



## Ozark Wolverine (Jan 31, 2022)

winemaker81, That is an awesome idea! I will try this for the next batch. Thanks!


----------



## Ozark Wolverine (Feb 2, 2022)

Today I was at about 1.020 SG . . I took 1 liter out of the primary and started 1 gallon of hard cider . . I added 1/2 tsp Yeast Nutrient . . about an hour later it was roaring


----------

